# toll roads in Spain



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi
I am driving from Bilbao to Valencia at the end of March in a large Renault master van with a trailer, looking at the route I need to take the AP68 to Zaragoza followed by the A23 down to Valencia. Can anyone advise what the tolls may be, I can find car costs online but no van costs. If it's loads I may well take the non toll roads and enjoy the view


----------



## el cargador (Feb 26, 2014)

HI
You can avoid the toll roads by taking the Nationals( marked in red on the map with a N nº) which generally are as good as the motorways and have the added bonus of passing through towns where there are good bars and restaurant( a tip,eat at restaurants where there are lorries parked,a menu for 9/10 € ) 
The Mudejar motorway from Zaragoza to Valencia is toll free.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks for the info, will try a few bars en route!


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

rewdan said:


> thanks for the info, will try a few bars en route!


My experience of driving through Spain, it's best to take the toll toads and avoid the slower road. Invariably there are lots of lorries and if you go near a town, there can be hold-ups. The toll roads aren't that expensive for the added ease of your journey. Toll prices can rise at holiday times.
We drive around Spain a lot. If we want to be on a scenic route we'll take the back roads, but driving just between two specific points, we take the toll roads.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

I guess that I will be driving at full weight with the van at 3.5 tonnes and the trailer at 2.5 tonnes so I don't think I will go over 50mph! I was wondering though if the commercial rates on the tolls would be pricey compared to a car.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

This site will tell you the toll charges - under Options, change your vehicle type from "coche" to "industrial ligero".

Callejero Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia, Sevilla, Malaga... Callejeros Guia Repsol

Looks like the peaje on the AP68 will cost you €57.20.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks to all, just what I wanted to know


----------



## el cargador (Feb 26, 2014)

Rewdan It Depends what you call expensive regarding tolls you may find it a lot better if you stick to the nationals if you are worried about costs, yes there is traffic but it usually moves along at a steady pace, we always use national roads( i am a lorry driver here in Alicante province) as it can get expensive and generally does´nt save that much time.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I had a weeks drive round Andalucia recenty. Set the sat nav to eco route and avoiding tolls and had no problems or hold ups at all. A good modern sat nav will direct you away from any hold ups so I'd just do that,

If you don't have a sat nav, Get one. You really won't regret it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

rewdan said:


> I guess that I will be driving at full weight with the van at 3.5 tonnes and the trailer at 2.5 tonnes so I don't think I will go over 50mph! I was wondering though if the commercial rates on the tolls would be pricey compared to a car.


:car:The minimum speed on a Spanish motorway is 60kmph, so be careful!!:car:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> :car:The minimum speed on a Spanish motorway is 60kmph, so be careful!!:car:


60 kph, not mph. As 50 mph is 80 kph, he should be fine.


----------



## el cargador (Feb 26, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> :car:The minimum speed on a Spanish motorway is 60kmph, so be careful!!:car:


unless obviously you are a fully loaded fruit truck or a family of Moroccans going to Algeciras in a 30 yr old van with 3 million bicycles and a fridge on the roof. haa haa:rockon:


----------

